# hazard lights



## jancho

Hello.

How would you say "hazard lights" (in a car) in Romanian?

Definition on TheFreeDictionary:



> ..the indicator lights on a motor vehicle when flashing simultaneously to indicate that the vehicle is stationary.



To mention another context, another link.

suggestion: pericol de lumini

Thank you.


----------



## Trisia

Hello, 

I'm afraid your link doesn't work for me 

If I got you right, you are trying to find what we call "lumini de avarie."

It might help more if you gave us the sentence where you want it used


----------



## fluturas rosu

Hi
The link doesn't work, but I also think that you're looking for "lumini de avarie".


----------



## jancho

fluturas rosu said:


> Hi
> The link doesn't work, but I also think that you're looking for "lumini de avarie".



Here is another link.


----------



## petero

hello
definetly "lumini de avarie".


----------

